# Lighted HHA Lens Kit B replacement 3d printed



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thoughts? 








I put this in the wrong section the first time. Now happy in the DIY section.


----------



## tryn2hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

I think that is a great idea. It will allow you to use most sight lights, instead of the HHA light. Good job on that one!


----------



## Tannertmx85 (Feb 26, 2018)

That’s awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

My only thought aside from threading the light port would be to also add threads for mounting a sun shade on the back side. And maybe add a relief so that it will work on scopes that have the rheostat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colebro123 (Nov 14, 2018)

Is that 3D printed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jag2000us (Mar 23, 2010)

Great idea, could you extend it to also block sun glare?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

jag2000us said:


> Great idea, could you extend it to also block sun glare?


yes


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

like this? Thoughts?


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks Awsome!
I’d buy one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzerker9 (Aug 14, 2013)

Would it work with the Rheostat scope?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

onyx48166 said:


> like this? Thoughts?
> View attachment 6666277


Personally I’d rather just have it threaded so it can accept the HHA sunshade. That way you would have the option to take it off when you don’t need it. I keep my bow in a Lakewood Bowfile case and know from experience that the top won’t close when I have the shade attached. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir SickALot (Jun 19, 2014)

Very nice. I’d buy one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwdwannabe (Apr 29, 2018)

I think that is a great concept. Looks clean as well.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sir SickALot said:


> Very nice. I’d buy one too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Production soon


----------



## Sir SickALot (Jun 19, 2014)

Excellent news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks


Dwdwannabe said:


> I think that is a great concept. Looks clean as well.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Now up in the classified section


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Berzerker9 said:


> Would it work with the Rheostat scope?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it will work with the rheostat scope


----------



## Junior73 (Dec 21, 2007)

Like it
1 When you print one out in black pm me... I'd like to have one for my King Pin!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

doing that now


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Junior73 said:


> Like it
> 1 When you print one out in black pm me... I'd like to have one for my King Pin!


no sales here but go to the classifieds. it up over there


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

onyx48166 said:


> no sales here but go to the classifieds. it up over there


where in classifieds?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sights section


----------



## 570archer55 (Apr 1, 2008)

Could you add lens adapter threads to it for 3d bowhunter class?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

570archer55 said:


> Could you add lens adapter threads to it for 3d bowhunter class?


I’m not sure what you are asking. What rule is it breaking for BH class?


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

Why not just use the HHA Bluburst light? Seems it would be less bulky! Just wonderin….


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Konk said:


> Why not just use the HHA Bluburst light? Seems it would be less bulky! Just wonderin….


Some people. me included think the blue burst is less appealing looking than this


----------



## greybushactual (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for making a product that is not outrageous in price!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

your welcome. I also did the multipin hha that is now in the classifieds as well


----------



## Gbalcom (Jan 21, 2019)

I like it!!


----------



## Zx636 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sweet. I want one


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Zx636 said:


> Sweet. I want one


pm me


----------



## jaspervtec (Jun 27, 2007)

that's awesome!!!!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Gbalcom (Jan 21, 2019)

Very cool!!!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gbalcom said:


> Very cool!!!


thank


----------



## Hparmer (Dec 23, 2018)

I like it


----------



## Jaybrooks (Feb 21, 2019)

Looks nice


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaybrooks said:


> Looks nice


Thanks


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

looks clean, i like it


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

SUFFERTHEJOY777 said:


> looks clean, i like it


thanks


----------



## voidclimber (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## clafata (Mar 15, 2019)

Very cool design


----------



## Huntnjunky54 (Apr 16, 2019)

Great idea


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hparmer said:


> I like it


Thanks


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Berzerker9 said:


> Would it work with the Rheostat scope?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they work with the rheostat


----------



## Arrow68 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great idea!!! :mg:


----------



## BobbyBouche (Sep 14, 2016)

I wonder if you used glow in the dark plastic if that would be enough to light up the pin/pins?


----------



## tomserbus (Dec 17, 2017)

Pretty neat!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

clafata said:


> Very cool design


thanks


----------



## Masterlure (Nov 19, 2018)

nice design and job!! congrats


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Masterlure said:


> nice design and job!! congrats


Thanks


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW, awesome!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nickee3158 said:


> WOW, awesome!


Thanks


----------



## Macwas (May 26, 2019)

wicked 3-d printing eh cool


----------



## steelhorse (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks Great


----------



## Danmielke (May 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## DentTek (May 7, 2019)

Awesome idea


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Macwas said:


> wicked 3-d printing eh cool


Thanks


----------



## deerocks254 (Jun 21, 2019)

that is pretty cool!


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Will you be making some that fit the Viper 1 3/4 inch housing. Viper does not make one.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Will you be making some that fit the Viper 1 3/4 inch housing. 
Viper does not make one. on the Viper.
I would like to see a sight light with two light holding threaded tubes, one over the fiber optics and one that would light up the bubble. 

Thanks
Pat


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

steelhorse said:


> Looks Great


Thanks


----------



## abbaba969 (Oct 13, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Danmielke said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## Tincher10 (Aug 13, 2018)

Great idea!! Be ordering one soon


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tincher10 said:


> Great idea!! Be ordering one soon


Thanks


----------



## Lycanth (Jan 21, 2017)

Made something similar, but this for replacing the rheostat and gives a light mounting for it.


----------



## Lycanth (Jan 21, 2017)

There is also a diy light.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

abbaba969 said:


> Cool. Thanks for sharing.


thanks


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine came in today, thanks!


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine came in today, thanks!
View attachment 6912515


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## zqcolor (Sep 1, 2019)

That’s awesome!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

brettbrett said:


> Sweet!


thanks


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

zqcolor said:


> That’s awesome!


Thanks


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

deerocks254 said:


> that is pretty cool!


thanks


----------



## TB60 (Mar 15, 2019)

Very good idea damage that the use is prohibited in France


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

TB60 said:


> Very good idea damage that the use is prohibited in France


thanks


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

I have one. They work great. Buy with confidence!


----------



## DCBRIS (Nov 28, 2013)

awesome


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

DCBRIS said:


> awesome


thanks


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Trackercasey said:


> I have one. They work great. Buy with confidence!


Thanks


----------

